# 3 Texas resorts and 4 Wyndham resorts now available for booking



## CO skier (Sep 17, 2014)

The three new WorldMark Texas resorts -- Galveston, Hunt and Marble Falls -- are now available for booking.

Four Club Wyndham resorts are also now available for direct booking by all WorldMark owners, including resale owners -- Sea Gardens, Palm-Aire, Santa Barbara, and Pagosa Springs.  Inventory is limited similar to the old TEN program, but no special Pass is required.

I could not find any announcement of four offsetting WorldMark resorts now available to all Club Wyndham owners.


----------



## blr666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, thanks!


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 17, 2014)

I see only the Texas WorldMark Hunt – Stablewood Springs Resort on the booking menu.  The announcement says reservations are being accepted for stays beginning on January 23, 2015. I believe the original announcement said that the other two Texas resorts would open later in the year.

The new Presidential Casitas at Granby, Colorado are also available for booking now for reservations beginning March 20, 2015.

The Wyndham Florida resorts that are available show some availability during the prime March 2015 Spring break period.  I doubt if those will sit unreserved very long.


----------



## uscav8r (Sep 17, 2014)

CO skier said:


> The three new WorldMark Texas resorts -- Galveston, Hunt and Marble Falls -- are now available for booking.
> 
> Four Club Wyndham resorts are also now available for direct booking by all WorldMark owners, including resale owners -- Sea Gardens, Palm-Aire, Santa Barbara, and Pagosa Springs.  Inventory is limited similar to the old TEN program, but no special Pass is required.
> 
> I could not find any announcement of four offsetting WorldMark resorts now available to all Club Wyndham owners.





cotraveller said:


> I see only the Texas WorldMark Hunt – Stablewood Springs Resort on the booking menu.  The announcement says reservations are being accepted for stays beginning on January 23, 2015. I believe the original announcement said that the other two Texas resorts would open later in the year.
> 
> The new Presidential Casitas at Granby, Colorado are also available for booking now for reservations beginning March 20, 2015.
> 
> The Wyndham Florida resorts that are available show some availability during the prime March 2015 Spring break period.  I doubt if those will sit unreserved very long.


TEN seemed to be Worldmark-branded units made available to Wyndham owners and vice versa. The Pagosa units (that is the only location I checked) seem to be Worldmark-branded units for Worldmark owners. There are at least two 2BR Deluxe units and two 1BR units that appear to have been outright transferred to WMtC (these are the only units types I checked).


----------



## rhonda (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm so glad to regain direct access to Wyndham Pagosa through WM!  Although I've booked my last two visits through WinPointVIP -- I'm still relieved to have _options_.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 17, 2014)

Are any of those Worldmark TX resorts going to end up in Club Wyndham?  Anyone hazard to guess?


----------

